# Délit de fuite c'est pas cool...



## aurelienk (20 Janvier 2006)

Jeudi 5 janvier vers 8h30 du matin je descend dans la cours de mon immeuble, je détache ma moto, je la démarre, pendant qu'elle chauffe j'enfile mon casque et mes gants, bref un matin comme tous les autres. Je pars de chez moi et au bout de 500 mêtres (place esquirol à Toulouse pour ceux qui connaissent) je m'appréte à franchir un passage piéton dans mon bon droit vu que le feu est vert pour la circulation et rouge pour les piétons.

Et là... une femme traverse la rue en courant avec son gamin haut comme trois pommes, juste devant moi. Pour éviter de les faucher de plein fouet je braque et je pile. Total je me fous en l'air et aprés une bonne glissade je m'encastre dans un plot en béton au niveau de la hanche et du torse aprés que ma tête ait rebondie sur le bord d'un trotoir.

Bilan, 14 fractures dont la machoire, le bassin, les arcades, les paumettes (malgré le casque intégral), des brûlures sur les genoux et le dos, une épaule démise, la rate explosée, un poumon abimé par les côtes, le cou en miettes, etc...

D'aprés le témoin (je n'ai aucun souvenir de l'accident et je suis resté inconscient jusqu'à mon opération à l'hopital) la femme est partie en courant me laissant sur le bord de la route... sans même appeller les pompiers ou la police...

Voilà, je viens de sortir de l'hopital et j'avais besoin de pousser mon coup de gueule contre cette femme à qui je dois 1 mois en fauteuil roulant, la machoire bloquée pour 3 semaines, l'obligation de me shooter à la morphine pour dormir, et l'impossibilité de passer une partie de mes exams de derniére année. C'est une belle leçon de civisme qu'elle a donné à son gosse ce matin là...

aurel


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2006)

et ça aurait pu être pire...... tu aurais pu les chopper et les blesser ! 

oui bon d'accord, maigre consolation, mais je compatis ! :rose: 

je te souhaite un bon rétablissement en tous les cas ! 

ciao


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

J'étais en retard pour mon rendez-vous chez le dentiste.


----------



## reineman (20 Janvier 2006)

et les flics ils t'on dit quoi?
ils vont peut etre la retrouver cette femme parceque si elle se ballade avec son gosse de bon matin, c'est peut etre qu'elle a ses habitudes dans le coin.


----------



## yvos (20 Janvier 2006)

c'est logique: elle était en retard, elle est passée au rouge pour cela et a pris le risque, donc je vois pourquoi elle se serait arrêtée 

(bon rétablissement)


----------



## yvos (20 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> et les flics ils t'on dit quoi?
> ils vont peut etre la retrouver cette femme parceque si elle se ballade avec son gosse de bon matin, c'est peut etre qu'elle a ses habitudes dans le coin.



oui, c'est sur. la prochaine fois qu'elle traverse au rouge, libre à toi de ne pas la louper (bon, en fauteuil roulant, tu risques d'encore te faire mal)


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo habite dans le coin non?


----------



## imimi (20 Janvier 2006)

c'est vrai qu'y en a marre des pietons qui pensent qu'une moto ça peu freiner comme une voiture pour éviter de les renverser quand ils déboulent de nullepart ces c***.

bon rétablissement


----------



## yvos (20 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'y en a marre des pietons qui pensent qu'une moto ça peu freiner comme une voiture pour éviter de les renverser quand ils déboulent de nullepart ces c***.



on se fait une petite polémique piétons contre le reste du monde?


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on se fait une petite polémique piétons contre le reste du monde?


 
et les piétons en chaise roulante hein hein   

ah oui, pardon, autant pour moi.....:rose: :mouais:


----------



## duracel (20 Janvier 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> autant pour moi.....:rose: :mouais:



Au temps pour moi.


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi.


 
non non, j'insiste ! aaahhhh la langue française ! mais tu as plus raison que moi, même si le débat reste entier !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

suis écoeurée par la lâcheté des gens sur cette planète 
j'ai d'ailleurs arrêté la moto à cause des autres et à paris c la jungle!
je te souhaite un bon rétablissement, peut-être qu'en retournant à cet endroit lorsuque tu seras rétablis tu pourras la retrouver


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Tu insistes mal là. Très mal.

Bref.

Dites... les autres, vous trouvez vraiment qu'elle n'a rien à se reprocher la bonne femme ? Et la non assistance à personne en danger ? Il aurait pu crever quand même... Enfin bon.

Bon rétablissement


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

Bien évidemmment. Mais tu connais le montant d'un rendez-vous annulé moins de 24h avant ???


----------



## Malow (20 Janvier 2006)

Pas cool effectivement ! mais dis toi une chose...je pense qu'elle ne se regardera plus dans un miroir de la même façon  

Et puis le témoin n'aurait pas pu lui courir après ???


----------



## reineman (20 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> suis écoeurée par la lâcheté des gens sur cette planète



c'est clair que sur mars ils sont moins laches.!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Pas cool effectivement ! mais dis toi une chose...je pense qu'elle ne se regardera plus dans un miroir de la même façon


Ça c'est loin d'être sûr


----------



## reineman (20 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Pas cool effectivement ! mais dis toi une chose...je pense qu'elle ne se regardera plus dans un miroir de la même façon
> 
> Et puis le témoin n'aurait pas pu lui courir après ???



j'crois pas...ça c'est des trucs que tu vois dans les téléfilms de M6...l'apres midi en te mettant du rouge a ongles.
Les gens s'arrangent tres bien de leur mauvaise conscience....Te soucie pas pour elle.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2006)

aurelienk a dit:
			
		

> JBilan, 14 fractures dont la machoire, le bassin, les arcades, les paumettes (malgré le casque intégral), des brûlures sur les genoux et le dos, une épaule démise, la rate explosée, un poumon abimé par les côtes, le cou en miettes, etc...



Et tu roulais combien pour te retrouver dans cet état? 
Je serais très surpris que ça soit possible en roulant a 50 km qui est la vitesse maximale autorisée en ville...
Par ailleurs feu vert ou pas, tu es sensé avoir en permanence le contrôle de ton véhicule (c'est pour ça les 50 km en vile...). Si tu t'es gaufré de la sorte c'est de ta propre responsabilité.

Par contre il est effectivement tout a fait inadmissible de ne pas porter secours a un accidenté d'autant plus qu'il est dans les vaps.


----------



## Imaginus (20 Janvier 2006)

Pff mais kilécon sur Mars personne ne marche. Ils utilisent la teleportation... :rateau:


Sinon evidement bon retablissement.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu insistes mal là. Très mal.
> 
> Bref.
> 
> ...



non seulement elle a beaucoup à se reprocher, mais de plus c'est nous tous qui prenons en charge tous les frais médicaux consécutifs car la sécurité sociale ne pourra exercer un recours...

mesdames, messieurs sortez la monnaie 

bon rétablissement


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

Et n'oublies pas : jamais 14 sans 15.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> non seulement elle a beaucoup à se reprocher, mais de plus c'est nous tous qui prenons en charge tous les frais médicaux consécutifs car la sécurité sociale ne pourra exercer un recours...
> 
> mesdames, messieurs sortez la monnaie
> 
> bon rétablissement



Tiens revoilà Jean-Pierre Pernot... Y'avait longtemps...


----------



## reineman (20 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> non seulement elle a beaucoup à se reprocher, mais de plus c'est nous tous qui prenons en charge tous les frais médicaux consécutifs car la sécurité sociale ne pourra exercer un recours...
> 
> mesdames, messieurs sortez la monnaie
> 
> bon rétablissement



c'est surtout son assurance..d'ou l'interet de la retrouver


----------



## Malow (20 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout son assurance..d'ou l'interet de la retrouver



Toi aussi tu mattes M6 l'aprem !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout son assurance..d'ou l'interet de la retrouver




elle n'est pas obligatoire (ce qui ne change rien sur le fond)

encore heureux que, si on la retrouve (ce dont je doute beaucoup), le pénal ne puisse être assuré!

belle leçon de civisme, en tout cas !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu insistes mal là. Très mal.
> 
> Bref.
> 
> ...




    c'est agacant ce genre de réflexion "tu insistes mal là!"bizarre comme réaction  faut peut-être arrêter d'interpréter mes dires non quand on sait pas  me suis retrouvée sur le toit de ma voiture pendant qq heures en pleine nuit à cause d'un abrûti qui m'a percutée et qui avait sûrement picolé pour se barrer ainsi! total qq blessures superficielles et jambe cassée ! j'ai eu la chance de ne pas faire d'hémorragie interne! par conséquent je comprend parfaitement ce qu'il peut ressentir aujourd'hui! ok? OUI il y a beaucoup de gens lâches! et malheureusement le système de points permis ne va rien arranger car il y a de plus en plus de délits de fuites! hélas pas de points pour les piétons qui abusent très souvent de leur priorité...


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et tu roulais combien pour te retrouver dans cet état?
> Je serais très surpris que ça soit possible en roulant a 50 km qui est la vitesse maximale autorisée en ville...
> Par ailleurs feu vert ou pas, tu es sensé avoir en permanence le contrôle de ton véhicule (c'est pour ça les 50 km en vile...). Si tu t'es gaufré de la sorte c'est de ta propre responsabilité.
> 
> Par contre il est effectivement tout a fait inadmissible de ne pas porter secours a un accidenté d'autant plus qu'il est dans les vaps.


Heu... Tu as déjà fait de la moto jpmiss ?  Et puis, qu'elle est cette habitude de penser que tous les motards sont des allumés de la vitesse en ville ?  

À 30 km/h on peut sans casque intégral (juste avec les lamentables jet) se retrouver avec la machoire inférieure à la place du cou en cas de mauvaises chute . À moto, il n'y aucune protection, donc le corps morfle direct et selon la chute très salement.

C'est sûr que quand on passe le permis, on nous apprend les freinages d'arrêt d'urgence, mais comme pour une voiture, la distance de freinage ne peut être égale à 0 mètres. Donc, pour ce qui est de la responsabilité, je rappelle que le code de la route s'applique à tout le monde, piétons compris.


			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs feu vert ou pas, tu es sensé avoir en permanence le contrôle de ton véhicule (c'est pour ça les 50 km en vile...). Si tu t'es gaufré de la sorte c'est de ta propre responsabilité.


Donc, si je te comprends bien, il aurait mieux valu qu'il se ramasse les piétons pour que ce ne soit pas de sa responsabilité  
Je ne pense pas que ce soit ce que tu aies voulu dire, enfin, j'espère 
L'évitement que la présence des piétons (présence non autorisée au vu du code de la route) l'a obligé à faire a été la cause de l'accident, ce sont donc les piétons les responsables, car ce sont eux qui ont créé la situation de mise en danger.

Par contre, pour ce qui est de ta dernière phrase, je suis tout à fait d'accord.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> c'est agacant ce genre de réflexion "tu insistes mal là!"bizarre comme réaction  faut peut-être arrêter d'interpréter mes dires non quand on sait pas


On parie des Jeux Olympiques qu'il parlait du débat autant pour moi / au temps pour moi ?


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On parie des Jeux Olympiques qu'il parlait du débat autant pour moi / au temps pour moi ?


"Ô temps suspends ton vol pour moi", il l'a oublié celle-là le [MGZ] BackCat


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Heu... Tu as déjà fait de la moto jpmiss ?


Non mais j'en ai récupéré un paquet en SAMU puis traité en Réa. 
On ne se fracasse pas a ce point a moins de 50 km/h.



			
				Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Donc, si je te comprends bien, il aurait mieux valu qu'il se ramasse les piétons pour que ce ne soit pas de sa responsabilité


Non tu ne m'a pas bien compris. Je dis que tu te dois d'avoir la maitrise de ton véhicule en toutes circonstances. Si tu la perd c'est de ta responsabilité. Parce que tu allais trop vite par exemple.



			
				Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> L'évitement que la présence des piétons (présence non autorisée au vu du code de la route) l'a obligé à faire a été la cause de l'accident, ce sont donc les piétons les responsables.


Non: un pieton sur la chaussé a toujours raison. C'est aux véhicules de l'éviter quelqu'en soit la raison.


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On parie des Jeux Olympiques qu'il parlait du débat autant pour moi / au temps pour moi ?


 
SM one point......Julie007.....zero point


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On parie des Jeux Olympiques qu'il parlait du débat autant pour moi / au temps pour moi ?


 
alors    ô tanps pour elle !


----------



## jugnin (20 Janvier 2006)

Délit de fuite ? T'aurais du l'envoyer valser, elle aurait plus de mal à s'enfuir. Ah ouais mais là on te l'aurait reproché.


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

Bon rétablissement...autant physique que psychologique..

Je ne sais pas quelles sont les lois en vigueurs en France, mais ici en Suisse,même si le feu est rouge pour les piétons,c'est ce dernier qui a la priorité absolue...en d'autres thermes ...tu aurais dû anticiper...et cette femme qui courait avec son bambin ...tu aurais dû la voire arriver...la signalisation routière n'est pas un passe droit pour les usagés motorisés, mais une indication sur la possibilité que tu as, de poursuivre ta route, si aucun autre facteur  n'intervient....

Ce qui n'empêche pas, qu'elle aurait dû au moins venir te porter secours et appeler l'ambulance....


----------



## yvos (20 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> non seulement elle a beaucoup à se reprocher, mais de plus c'est nous tous qui prenons en charge tous les frais médicaux consécutifs car la sécurité sociale ne pourra exercer un recours...
> 
> mesdames, messieurs sortez la monnaie



vraiment à deux balles ce genre de remarque! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> SM one point......Julie007.....zero point




pas de pb!


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu insistes mal là. Très mal.


 
non, j'avoue malgré tout qu'il a raison, mais que le doute persiste.....soit, on va pas y passer la soirée hein


----------



## ikiki (20 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et tu roulais combien pour te retrouver dans cet état?
> Je serais très surpris que ça soit possible en roulant a 50 km qui est la vitesse maximale autorisée en ville...
> Par ailleurs feu vert ou pas, tu es sensé avoir en permanence le contrôle de ton véhicule (c'est pour ça les 50 km en vile...). Si tu t'es gaufré de la sorte c'est de ta propre responsabilité.
> 
> Par contre il est effectivement tout a fait inadmissible de ne pas porter secours a un accidenté d'autant plus qu'il est dans les vaps.




En se plantant à 50 km, je pense que c'est possible d'être dans cet état. Mes cours de physique sont loin mais l'énergie cinétique créée à cette vitesse est assez importante, et il ne faut pas oublier qu'en moto : pas de pare-chocs, pas de système de déformation de la carrosserie, c'est le corps qui prend tout...

Je suis aussi d'accord qu'on est sensé avoir en permanence le controle de notre véhicule, mais les piétons qui traversent au dernier moment juste devant toi - alors qu'ils ne doivent pas passer - ils peuvent s'estimer heureux que tu aies eu le bon reflex au bon moment pour les éviter...

Enfin moi je dis ça...

Bon rétablissement aurelienk


----------



## jugnin (20 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bon rétablissement...autant physique que psychologique..
> 
> Je ne sais pas quelles sont les lois en vigueurs en France, mais ici en Suisse,même si le feu est rouge pour les piétons,c'est ce dernier qui a la priorité absolue...en d'autres thermes ...tu aurais dû anticiper...et cette femme qui courait avec son bambin ...tu aurais dû la voire arriver...la signalisation routière n'est pas un passe droit pour les usagés motorisés, mais une indication sur la possibilité que tu as, de poursuivre ta route, si aucun autre facteur  n'intervient....
> 
> Ce qui n'empêche pas, qu'elle aurait dû au moins venir te porter secours et appeler l'ambulance....


Ici c'est pareil, c'est pas parce qu'un piéton traverse hors des clous qu'on a le droit de l'écraser. C'est pour ça que je comprends vraiment pas la réaction de cette "miraculée" : elle n'avait rien à se reprocher d'un point de vue pénal. C'eut été la moindre chose de s'inquiéter du sort de notre ami, voire même le remercier de s'être fracturé à quatorze endroits pour la préservation de son intégrité physique et celle de son enfant.


----------



## MacMadam (20 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je dis que tu te dois d'avoir la maitrise de ton véhicule en toutes circonstances. Si tu la perd c'est de ta responsabilité. Parce que tu allais trop vite par exemple. Un pieton sur la chaussé a toujours raison. C'est aux véhicules de l'éviter quelqu'en soit la raison.



Justement. Je trouve que les piétons sont de plus en plus débiles. Sous prétexte qu'ils sont sans protections et qu'ils sont toujours en droit, ils traversent n'importe comment. Et quand c'est le cas, ils peuvent même se mettre en colère quand une voiture a du mal à freiner devant eux. Un véhicule à moteur "doit" pouvoir s'arrêter, certes... Mais un peu de bon sens aussi, bordel de merde. Surtout quand on accompagne un gosse. (Et je suis piéton.)


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Non mais j'en ai récupéré un paquet en SAMU puis traité en Réa.
> On ne se fracasse pas a ce point a moins de 50 km/h.


C'est vrai que ses blessures sont assez énormes, mais en même temps elle s'est ramassée pas mal de trucs. Je suis loin d'être expert en accidentologie, mais je me rappelle avoir vu et lu des choses parfois surprenantes. Mais ton expérience est supérieure à la mienne  


			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Non tu ne m'a pas bien compris. Je dis que tu te dois d'avoir la maitrise de ton véhicule en toutes circonstances. Si tu la perd c'est de ta responsabilité.


Sauf, si cette perte de maîtrise a été provoquée par un tiers, ce qui est ici le cas. mais, il va nous être difficile de débattre là-dessus, car ni toi ni moi ne connaissons toutes les circonstances et la topographie des lieux. Voie étroite, visibilité des piétons (nuit, habits sombres), voiture venant en face, impossibilité de faire un véritable évitement (il s'agit d'une technique particulière à la moto pour pouvoir contourner un obstacle sur très peu de distance et qui utilise le contre-braquage).


			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Non: un pieton sur la chaussé a toujours raison. C'est aux véhicules de l'éviter quelqu'en soit la raison.


Vrai, mais cela ne signifie pas que les piétons peuvent en n'importe quel cas mettre en danger les autres usagers. Et je tiens à rappeler que c'est ce qu'à essayer de faire aurelienk, éviter ces piétons. Le piéton doit être éviter, mais si c'est lui qui se met en danger quid de la responsabilité ??? Il a toujours raison ??? Un exemple exagéré , un piéton se jette devant moi sur la route, trois solutions (au vu des circonstances), 1- me ramasser le piéton, 2- me manger le camion qui vient en face, 3- me vautrer sur le trottoir et les différents éléments du mobilier urbain qui le jonchent. Je fais quoi et qui est responsable ???


----------



## yvos (20 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bon rétablissement...autant physique que psychologique..
> 
> Je ne sais pas quelles sont les lois en vigueurs en France, mais ici en Suisse,même si le feu est rouge pour les piétons,c'est ce dernier qui a la priorité absolue...en d'autres thermes ...tu aurais dû anticiper...et cette femme qui courait avec son bambin ...tu aurais dû la voire arriver...la signalisation routière n'est pas un passe droit pour les usagés motorisés, mais une indication sur la possibilité que tu as, de poursuivre ta route, si aucun autre facteur  n'intervient....



oui, c'est la même chose ici, théoriquement malheureusement. Parce que l'anticipation dans une circulation archidense, avec des trottoirs masqués, avec des bagnoles mal garées, avec des piétons qui déboulent un peu trop vite, c'est dur. (c'est un piéton qui parle)

Plus les piétons comme moi qui se ruent sur la passage piéton dès que c'est vert sans anticiper les bagnoles qui se font plaisir en grillant les feux...


----------



## jugnin (20 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> vraiment à deux balles ce genre de remarque! :mouais:



Ouaip, c'était vraiment pas de rigueur.



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> Plus les piétons comme moi qui se ruent sur la passage piéton dès que c'est vert sans anticiper les bagnoles qui se font plaisir en grillant les feux...



Il est vrai que dans le centre rennais, je m'impose bien aux bagnoles, le nombre aidant, et lors que je suis au volant (ce qui est rare), les piétons ont tendance à m'exaspérer. C'est de bonne guerre, lorsque ça ne se termine pas ainsi.


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> - ils peuvent s'estimer heureux que tu aies eu le bon reflex au bon moment pour les éviter...


 

je ne pense pas qu'elle s'en plaigne, elle !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Justement. Je trouve que les piétons sont de plus en plus débiles.


Ah mais j'ai jamais dis le contraire.


----------



## deathforlife (20 Janvier 2006)

retourne ou tu as eu l'accident casse lui la machoire et coupe le foie de gosse ça la fera moins marrer




Joli 12eme post. Je guette l'éventuelle intelligence qui poindrait entre les lignes du 13eme


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2006)

et c'est parce qu'ils sont débiles, qu'ils sont protégés de plus en plus par la loi !


----------



## MacMadam (20 Janvier 2006)

deathforlife a dit:
			
		

> casse lui la machoire et coupe le foie de gosse ça la fera moins marrer



:mouais: L'humour n'est décidément pas universel


----------



## Dory (20 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Pas cool effectivement ! mais dis toi une chose...je pense qu'elle ne se regardera plus dans un miroir de la même façon


Est ce qu'elle a pris conscience de la gravité de l'accident?
Même si elle était en retard,celà n'excuse pas de se renseigner par la suite pour avoir les nouvelles de la personne à qui elle doit la vie ainsi que son enfant.

Un geste un mot ..

Prompt rétablissement .


----------



## fredintosh (20 Janvier 2006)

Au delà de tout ce qui a été dit plus haut, et auquel j'adhère pour l'essentiel, c'est surtout inconscient de la part de la mère de mettre en danger ainsi son fils en l'entrainant dans la rue sans faire attention à la circulation.

Car le seul qui n'y est vraiment pour rien, dans l'histoire, c'est le gamin, et c'est lui qui aurait eu le plus de chances de succomber.


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Car le seul qui n'y est vraiment pour rien, dans l'histoire, c'est le gamin, et c'est lui qui aurait eu le plus de chances de succomber.


 
euh.....c'est peut être à cause de lui que la mère devait courrir, peut être était il justement urgent de l'emmener à l'hopital suite à une crise d'appendicite.......:mouais: 

ça n'excuse en rien sa fuite bien entendu, mais bon, on peut parler dans le vide comme ça pendant des heures en fait ! :rateau: 

on y était pas et pis c'est tout !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un geste un mot ..



"oh le pôv' biquet" en lui caressant les cheveux?

Moi j'arrais plutot fait le 15 ou le 18. C'est moins délicat mais plus efficace


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Janvier 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> mais bon, on peut parler dans le vide comme ça pendant des heures en fait ! :rateau:


Certes, mais si cela peut, pour chacun d'entre nous, éveiller quelque peu notre conscience des dangers de la route et des comportements à avoir en cas d'accident, cela n'aura pas été si inutile .

Edit :


			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "oh le pôv' biquet" en lui caressant les cheveux?
> 
> Moi j'arrais plutot fait le 15 ou le 18. C'est moins délicat mais plus efficace


Tiens, voilà justement l'un des bons comportements que l'on devrait apprendre  



Et j'oubliais, bon rétablissement à aurelienk


----------



## Dory (20 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "oh le pôv' biquet" en lui caressant les cheveux?
> 
> Moi j'arrais plutot fait le 15 ou le 18. C'est moins délicat mais plus efficace



Tu as mal compris ce que je voulais dire...


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tu as mal compris ce que je voulais dire...


Fais gaffe jpmiss, Dory est parrainée par un corse. Heureusement que tu connais les numéros d'appel d'urgence par c½ur


----------



## fredintosh (20 Janvier 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> euh.....c'est peut être à cause de lui que la mère devait courrir, peut être était il justement urgent de l'emmener à l'hopital suite à une crise d'appendicite.......:mouais:



Il vaut mieux pas trop courir dans ces cas là !   

Mais quoi qu'il en soit, si on peut admettre qu'un motard doit être maître de son véhicule et en accepter toutes les respnsabilités, il faut aussi reconnaître qu'un enfant accompagné par un adulte est placé sous la responsabilité de cet adulte. Quels que soient les caprices du gamin, il appartient à l'adulte de ne pas le placer dans une situation dangereuse.
Si on parle de responsablité, il faut que chacun assume les siennes.  

Si aurélienk n'avait pas pu éviter le gamin, je crains qu'on aurait fait reposer toute la faute sur lui, alors qu'on pourrait estimer que les torts sont au moins partagés entre la mère et le motard.


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Ici c'est pareil, c'est pas parce qu'un piéton traverse hors des clous qu'on a le droit de l'écraser. C'est pour ça que je comprends vraiment pas la réaction de cette "miraculée" : elle n'avait rien à se reprocher d'un point de vue pénal. C'eut été la moindre chose de s'inquiéter du sort de notre ami, voire même le remercier de s'être fracturé à quatorze endroits pour la préservation de son intégrité physique et celle de son enfant.


Hmm. Rien à se reprocher, c'est difficle à dire. Si les conducteurs doivent rester maîtres de leur véhicule, et que les piétons ont toujours priorité, il n'en reste pas moins qu'il existe un certain nombre de cas de responsabilité civile des piétons dans les accidents où ils sont en cause. 
 Ainsi, le code de la route français précise dans son article R 412-37 que :
*Les piétons doivent traverser la chaussée en tenant compte de la visibilité ainsi que de la distance et de la vitesse des véhicules.

*Et dans son article R 412-38, il précise encore que : Les feux de signalisation lumineux réglant la traversée des chaussées par les piétons sont verts ou rouges et comportent un pictogramme. *




*
* Lorsque la traversée d'une chaussée est réglée par ces feux, les piétons ne doivent s'engager qu'au feu vert.

*Mais le non-respect de ces règles ne sont pas de celles qui permettent d'engager automatiquement la responsabilité des piétons dans les dommages civils éventuels. Et le non-respect de ces dispositons n'est passible, du point de vue administratif, que d'une ammende de classe 1 (11¤).

En revanche, la question des enfants est plus délicate.
En effet, les parents sont responsables des enfants, et le code de la route prend d'ailleurs le temps de définir les obligations des parents quant à l'apprentissage des dangers de la circulation.

Compte-tenu des dommages subits par le motard, et sous réserve de son bon respect des limitations de vitesses (jp, en passant, il est rentré dans un ou deux obstacles pour en arriver là), une bonne compagnie d'assurance pourrait entretenir l'espoir de faire cracher à l'assurance de la madame un dédommagement minimal (30 jours d'AT, ça peut commencer à être drole), non pas parce qu'elle a traversé alors que ce n'était pas à elle de le faire, mais parce qu'elle n'a pas surveillé et contrôlé sa progéniture. Mais rien de certain là-dedans.
Quant au délit de fuite, il n'existe pas en tant que tel ici, je pense. 
En revanche, la non-assistance à personne en danger semble caractérisée.

Bref. Ça ne change rien pour notre AurélienK.


Perso, je suis cycliste.
Et je pense qu'il faudrait mettre 50% des piétons (la frange qui marche en téléphonant, notamment), 60% des motards et 99% des automobilistes en prison.


----------



## Hippocampe (20 Janvier 2006)

oui, une pensée pour toi aurelienk et bon rétablissement. 

C'est très moche le délit de fuite.
Je ne suis pas motarde (... :mouais: moui...c'est pas beau en féminin...bref) mais l'an dernier ma Corsa chérie a été écrasée contre un muret en béton par un camion de 38 tonnes... et le gars (erreur d'inattention, n'était pas bourré, ne roulait pas vite... oui j'anticipe... moi pareil) ben il a fini sa manoeuvre de rabattement et hop, il s'est barré.
C'était sur le périph' parisien... le gars apparemment s'est arrêté une première fois à la sortie d'après pour appeler son patron qui lui a dit de continuer  
Et sans doute, pris de remords, lla peur au bide, ne sachant pas dans quel était pouvait être le conducteur de la voiture, je sais pas, il s'est quand même dénoncé aux flics.

Donc effectivement je pense que lorsqu'on cause un accident, on doit pas se sentir super bien...


----------



## mamyblue (20 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bon rétablissement...autant physique que psychologique..
> 
> Je ne sais pas quelles sont les lois en vigueurs en France, mais ici en Suisse,même si le feu est rouge pour les piétons,c'est ce dernier qui a la priorité absolue...en d'autres thermes ...tu aurais dû anticiper...et cette femme qui courait avec son bambin ...tu aurais dû la voire arriver...la signalisation routière n'est pas un passe droit pour les usagés motorisés, mais une indication sur la possibilité que tu as, de poursuivre ta route, si aucun autre facteur n'intervient....
> 
> Ce qui n'empêche pas, qu'elle aurait dû au moins venir te porter secours et appeler l'ambulance....


 



Oui bon rétablissement et tous mes voeux pour que ce triste moment ne soit plus qu'un mauvais souvenir, ce qui veut dire que tu sois complètement remis de ce triste accident... C'est vrai qu'il aurait dû la voir et elle aussi... Mais des fois les choses arrivent tellement vite que l'on ne peut rien faire malheureusement ... C'est déjà une chance qu'il n'a pas renversé la femme et surtout son enfant... Par contre je trouve très lâche de sa part de ne pas lui avoir porter secours et ça je n'arrive pas à comprendre...
Que l'on puisse laisser quelqu'un sans rien faire c'est inconcevable...


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et je pense qu'il faudrait mettre 50% des piétons (la frange qui marche en téléphonant, notamment), 60% des motards et 99% des automobilistes en prison.[/COLOR]


Arrête, je viens d'en sortir !  



Pour le reste, merci, car j'étais justement en train de chercher les articles correspondants


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, je viens d'en sortir !



Je dis ça pour rire, je pense que la prison ne résoud rien. En revanche, qu'ils paient des amendes pour arrondir mes fins de moi, ça serait cool. 
:rateau:


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, qu'ils paient des amendes pour arrondir mes fins de moi, ça serait cool.
> :rateau:


Là, faut qu'on partage, comme pour les torts, 50/50 







PS :





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je dis ça pour rire, je pense que la prison ne résoud rien.


Là-dessus, je suis d'accord (pourvu que cela ne lance pas un débat :rose.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On parie des Jeux Olympiques qu'il parlait du débat autant pour moi / au temps pour moi ?


Laisse tomber, là, je crois qu'on tient le premier spécimen pour tester l'objet de ta photo de ce matin... Pas de remède je crois.


----------



## aurelienk (20 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et tu roulais combien pour te retrouver dans cet état?
> Je serais très surpris que ça soit possible en roulant a 50 km qui est la vitesse maximale autorisée en ville...
> Par ailleurs feu vert ou pas, tu es sensé avoir en permanence le contrôle de ton véhicule (c'est pour ça les 50 km en vile...). Si tu t'es gaufré de la sorte c'est de ta propre responsabilité.
> 
> Par contre il est effectivement tout a fait inadmissible de ne pas porter secours a un accidenté d'autant plus qu'il est dans les vaps.



Je roulais à 50 ou 55km/h pas plus... Je suis sensé garder le contrôle de mon véhicule mais piler en tournant sur un passage piéton avec une moto de 290kg c'est rarement un succés... En moto on se fait vite mal quand on se fout dans un plot en béton malheureusement


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> euh.....c'est peut être à cause de lui que la mère devait courrir, peut être était il justement urgent de l'emmener à l'hopital suite à une crise d'appendicite.......:mouais:
> 
> ça n'excuse en rien sa fuite bien entendu, mais bon, on peut parler dans le vide comme ça pendant des heures en fait ! :rateau:
> 
> on y était pas et pis c'est tout !


Faut être débile pour emmener à l'hôpital un gosse qui pourrait avoir une péritonite à PIEDS !!! Faudrait essayer de chopper un sens des réalités quelque part... même d'occasion, ça devrait pouvoir faire mieux à mon sens... Le gosse et la mère si ils pouvaient marcher, courir et passer au rouge, ils ne devait pas aller si mal que ça !


----------



## quetzalk (20 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Hmm. Rien à se reprocher, c'est difficle à dire.
> (...)
> il existe un certain nombre de cas de responsabilité civile des piétons dans les accidents où ils sont en cause.
> (...)
> ...



Désolé pour cette sordide aventure aurelienk... :rateau: 

Je trouve qu'on n'insiste guère sur la piétonne dans tout ça : passer à côté de quelqu'un inanimé sur la voie publique sans s'arrêter, ni alerter des secours CONSTITUE un DELIT qui est la non-assistance à personne en danger. Ceci quelles qu'aient été les circonstances de l'accident. C'est passible du pénal, bref mxrde c'est GRAVE, je pense que tu devrais extrêmement insister auprès de la police (éventuellement aidé d'un avocat, éventuellement celui de la garantie "défense-recours" de ton assurance). Insister parce que la probabilité est de 99% que le policier de permanence va te dire "ah ben non on va quand même pas prendre votre plainte, hein, comprenez bien que etc...". 

Pour ce qui est de la responsabilité de la piétonne abrutie en question, je crois que c'est pas si net, mais pour le moins dans tout ça le truc le moisn discutable c'est qu'elle a mis en danger... son gamin...  . 
Le DELIT DE FUITE serait la tentative de fuir ses responsabilités après une infraction au code de la route, je ne sais pas trop si c'est applicable là.
D'autre part j'ai un pote qui s'est ramassé une mamie en moto et qui n'a pas été considéré en tort, avec des témoins qui ont pu confirmer sa version (s'est littéralement jetée sous ses roues, à deux mètres de lui qui arrivait "normalement lentement"). Jpmiss tu vois de qui je veux parler tu le connais  ? 

D'ailleurs jp t'y vas fort, même à 4,86 km/h un coup de  tête casquée et de hanche dans un plot en béton ça doit faire pas beau... ceux qui roulent à 200 en ville t'inquiètes qu'on peut même pas les prélever (mais je me comprends).

Bon allez bon courage aurelienk, et si tu as encore un peu d'énergie et un entourage motivé je crois que ça vaut le coup de ne pas lâcher le morceau.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Jpmiss tu vois de qui je veux parler tu le connais  ?
> 
> D'ailleurs jp t'y vas fort, même à 4,86 km/h un coup de  tête casquée et de hanche dans un plot en béton ça doit faire pas beau...


Bah justement notre connaissance commune il ne s'etait quasiment rien fait... 
On a quasiment toujours tendance a sous estimer sa vitesse surtout en ville...

Quoi qu'il en soit ca enlève rien au fait qu'il est inadmissible et condamnable de ne pas porter secours a un blessé quelques soient les circonstances.


----------



## quetzalk (20 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah justement notre connaissance commune il ne s'etait quasiment rien fait... .



...mais il avait pété les guibolles à la vieille étourdie   
Pour la vitesse en ville c'est clair qu'on va souvent trop vite, même en ayant en tête que tout peut arriver tout le temps on se fait surprendre. :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ...mais il avait pété les guibolles à la vieille étourdie



Fastoche ça, même pas besoin d'aller vite


----------



## mamyblue (26 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour aurelienk, Comment tu vas aujourd'hui ?  As-tu eu des nouvelles de cette femme ? Je te souhaite un prompt rétablissement et mes pensées t'accompagnent.

Bonne fin de semaine et le bonjour de mamyblue.


----------



## Galatée (27 Janvier 2006)

Je pense que les motards (et les deux roues en général) sont les personnes les plus responsables sur la route, en raison de leur fragilité : les automobilistes s'en foutent parce qu'un petit accident n'abîmera que leur voiture, et les piétons croient avoir tous les droits.
L'autre jour, j'en ai vu un très con (je suis piétonne et usagère des transports en commun) traverser DÉLIBÉRÉMENT devant une voiture qui a pilé comme une malade : le conducteur s'est tapé une bonne frayeur, et le jeune piéton est passé comme si de rien n'était, sans même s'excuser.

J'ai pour principe de traverser au vert, au rouge seulement lorsqu'il n'y a aucune voiture, et JAMAIS lorsque je suis avec un enfant, c'est de l'irresponsabilité totale !!
Il faut dire que je suis très prudente, depuis qu'une jeune conductrice (elle avait son permis depuis quelques semaines), qui n'avait pas la priorité pour s'insérer et faisait trop attention au moment où elle pourrait passer, m'a redémarré dessus (elle était totalement arrêtée quand j'ai traversé, j'étais vraiment au milieu du passage piéton lorsque j'ai traversé, et pourtant elle ne m'a pas vue). Au final, plus de peur que de mal, j'ai juste été projetée sur la route mais je me suis relevée immédiatement, et j'ai eu un gros bleu pendant 2 mois sur la hanche, là où le capot avait tapé ! D'ailleurs la conductrice avait eu tellement peur qu'elle ne s'arrêtait pas de pleurer, et qu'elle nous a rappelés plusieurs fois pour savoir si je n'avais rien (elle était vraiment sympa en fait, juste un peu inexpérimentée).

Par contre, là Aurélienk, c'est vrai que ça a déjà été dit mais rien que la non-assistance à personne en danger est un délit grave !
Vraiment bon rétablissement, j'espère qu'il aura éventuellement des suites au niveau de la piétonne (dire que des gens irresponsables comme ça sont parents...).
Bon courage,


----------



## power600 (27 Janvier 2006)

aurelienk a dit:
			
		

> Jeudi 5 janvier vers 8h30 du matin je descend dans la cours de mon immeuble, je détache ma moto, je la démarre, pendant qu'elle chauffe j'enfile mon casque et mes gants, bref un matin comme tous les autres. Je pars de chez moi et au bout de 500 mêtres (place esquirol à Toulouse pour ceux qui connaissent) je m'appréte à franchir un passage piéton dans mon bon droit vu que le feu est vert pour la circulation et rouge pour les piétons.
> 
> Et là... une femme traverse la rue en courant avec son gamin haut comme trois pommes, juste devant moi. Pour éviter de les faucher de plein fouet je braque et je pile. Total je me fous en l'air et aprés une bonne glissade je m'encastre dans un plot en béton au niveau de la hanche et du torse aprés que ma tête ait rebondie sur le bord d'un trotoir.
> 
> ...


Visiblement t'allais pas vite


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2006)

power600 a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement t'allais pas vite


Visiblement t'as pas lu le thread...


----------



## mamyblue (4 Février 2006)

Nous n'avons plus de nouvelles de ta santé ni des suites de cet accident. (Comme on dit chez-nous pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles). j'espère que c'est le cas pour toi après ce terrible accident. En tous cas je souhaite que tout aille mieux et que d'ici peu tu pourras nous donner de tes nouvelles. 

En attendant je t'envoie mes meilleures pensées. Mamyblue


----------



## Nico64 (4 Février 2006)

réponse à JP miss : 

Pour te rendre compte de ce que tu dis, tu n'as qu'à regarder ton compteur bloqué à 50 Km / h et tu verras que cette vitesse est encore très, très élévée quand tu roules en ville surtout quand un pieton déboule sans crié gare entre deux véhicules en stationnement (faut vraiement pas avoir de cerveau, surtout quand on traverse avec son gamin, ils ont eu de la chance, car la situation aurait pû être inverse avec un motard non capable de les éviter et qui aurait pû lui aussi prendre la fuite; c'est le genre de risque que tu ne prends pas).
Appel de phare et bon rétablissement


----------



## jugnin (4 Février 2006)

Nico64 a dit:
			
		

> réponse à JP miss :
> 
> ...surtout quand un pieton déboule sans crié gare entre deux véhicules en stationnement...



Et puis faut pas écouter la musique trop fort, sinon il a beau crier "GARE !" avant de débouler, ben tu l'entends pas.


----------



## GroDan (4 Février 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Justement. Je trouve que les piétons sont de plus en plus débiles. Sous prétexte qu'ils sont sans protections et qu'ils sont toujours en droit, ils traversent n'importe comment. Et quand c'est le cas, ils peuvent même se mettre en colère quand une voiture a du mal à freiner devant eux. Un véhicule à moteur "doit" pouvoir s'arrêter, certes... Mais un peu de bon sens aussi, bordel de merde. Surtout quand on accompagne un gosse. (Et je suis piéton.)


Par contre les gens en voiture eux deviennent de plus en plus intelligent, ils se garent sur les trottoirs, quand ils peuvent, ils roulent même dessus, empêchant du coup les gens de marcher sur les dits trottoirs et par là même de se déporter sur la chaussée...je ne parle même pas d'avoir une poussette ou d'être un petit vieux, au mieux je me gare juste devant la porte du commerce au pire j'ai un put1 de 4x4 et je peux même me garer sur ta gu****.
Aprés si le trottoir est dégagé, il reste tjs les crottes de chiens.


----------



## fredintosh (22 Mars 2006)

Bizarre, en contribuant à ce fil il y a quelques semaines, une petit voix me disait que ça pourrait m'arriver un jour...

Et bingo ! Cet après midi, j'ai goûté aux joies des pavés parisiens vus de très très près.

C'est arrivé dans un grand carrefour, par temps de pluie.
La faute à un camion qui se trouvait devant moi, sur la file de gauche, il était quasiment arrêté sans doute gêné par une voiture qui tournait au carrefour, alors que la file de droite était libre.
File de droite dans laquelle j'avançais, lorsque *subitement, le camion braque à droite sans mettre son clignotant*. Evidemment, surpris, j'ai fait une manoeuvre d'évitement un peu brusque et comme il pleuvait et que j'étais sur des pavés, mon scooter et moi avons fait une belle glissade...
En gros, soit je me prenais un camion en pleine poire, soit je me cassais la gueule tout seul. Mon instinct de survie m'a fait préférer la solution B.

Heureusement, j'étais protégé : veste de motard avec protections, casque intégral (ça fait bizarre de voir les pavés de tout près derrière la vitre du casque, et d'entendre le bruit du casque qui racle le sol). J'ai même réussi à me relever tout de suite pour essayer de poursuivre le camion qui ne semblait hésiter à s'arrêter... :hein: 
C'est après que je me suis aperçu que j'avais un genou en sang (seul endroit qui n'était pas vraiment protégé), un témoin de la scène a appelé les pompiers, qui en arrivant, ont appelé la police, etc. 
Le conducteur du camion reconnaissait qu'il avait oublié le clignotant, mais qu'il m'avait vu mouais: ) et que normalement, j'avais de la place pour passer...   Bref, d'après lui, je me suis cassé la figure tout seul, sans raison, quoi...  

Comme je n'étais pas en danger de mort, l'ambiance dans le camion de pompier était plutot sympa  . J'avais presque honte d'avoir provoqué la venue des pompiers pour un gros bobo au genou. J'ai aussi halluciné du temps monstrueux qu'a pris la paperasse avec la police (vérification des papiers, constat, etc.). Le camion de pompier a servi de bureau de police, c'est un peu du gâchis de moyens. Bref, je me suis quand même retrouvé aux urgences tout l'après midi pour faire une radio au cas où... Je vous passe la description des urgences, elle correspond certainement à l'idée que vous vous en faites dans votre esprit (mélange de chaleur humaine, de détresse, d'anonymat, de cocasserie, de misère...et d'attente). Et maintenant, j'ai une jambe raide, en attendant que l'hématome se résorbe... Aïe !

Tout ça pour dire que j'ai beaucoup pensé à ce fil pendant les minutes qui ont suivi l'accident, et j'ai pris soin de remercier les occupants du camion d'avoir eu le civisme de ne pas s'enfuir (même s'ils ont mis un peu de temps avant de s'arrêter pour de bon, avec moi qui leur "courrait" derrière !  ) 
Et surtout merci à la personne qui conduisait la voiture juste derrière moi et qui s'est immédiatement portée à mon secours. Ca réconcilie avec la nature humaine. :love: 

Enfin, merci à mon casque et à ma veste. Si j'avais eu un casque sans protection au niveau du menton, j'étais bon pour la chirgurgie maxillofaciale. Si j'avais eu une simple veste, comme 95% des scooteristes, mes coudes auraient sans doute morflé...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, en contribuant à ce fil il y a quelques semaines, une petit voix me disait que ça pourrait m'arriver un jour...
> 
> Et bingo ! Cet après midi, j'ai goûté aux joies des pavés parisiens vus de très très près.
> 
> ...




ha les pavés, notre petit bonheur francilien. Bon rétablissement.:love: Et tout à fait d'accord sur l'équipement. Même quand il fait chaud.


----------



## Steph-24 (23 Mars 2006)

Je viens de découvrir ce sujet et je suis vraiment consterné par les témoignages de aurelienk et de Fredintosh.

Bon rétablissement à tout les deux en tout cas! 

Je voulais aussi ammené une précision à certains commentaires du sujet!
Il est vrai qu'en France, les piétons ont presque toujours raison malheureusement!

Je voulais donc précisier qu'en Allemagne, où je vais assez souvent, les règles sont complètements différents! 
Tout piétons traversant au feux rouge ou en dehors des clous est passible d'une amende (je ne me rappelle plus du montant)

Deux exemples:

Mon père a eu le droit à une amende il y a maintenant quelques années! (Sa première amende d'ailleurs)
Et lorsque j'étais à Berlin, on a commencé à traverser au rouge avec des copains et il y avait des flics à côté! On a eu le droit à un beau rappel à l'ordre quand il ont vu qu'on était français! 

Tout ça pour dire que c'est avec des sanctions (malheureusement) qu'on peut faire changer le comportement des gens!

En tout cas, encore bon rétablissement à aurelienk et Fredintosh en espérant qu'aurelienk a pu retrouver cette mère de famille inconsciente!!!


----------



## Steph-24 (23 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de déconner.



Donc si demain je me jète sous la première voiture qui passe devant chez moi, je devrais avoir raison??????


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Vue ta question, on va tous répondre oui...


----------



## Hippocampe (23 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Donc si demain je me jète sous la première voiture qui passe devant chez moi, je devrais avoir raison??????


Sort tout de suite de ce corps Bernard Darniche !!!  ...


----------



## Tyler (23 Mars 2006)

La voiture, la moto, les routes, les pneus, la circulation, les feux, les panneaux, le code de la route, la vitesse, les moteurs, les discussions en voiture, les débats en voiture, l'accélérateur, la polution, le pétrole...

C'EST LA GUERRE.


Oui. La mort des piétons, des usagers, des flammes, du sang, le fait qu'il faille attendre pour traverser.

Plus personne ne se rend compte de ça !

Comment EST-CE POSSIBLE d'accepter d'avoir moin de place que les voitures sur TERRE ?
Comment est-ce possible qu'une entité mécanique roulante entre coupe notre chemin, nos vies, nos projets ?


A voir : WEEK END. JLG.
C'est ça les voitures. C'est ça qu'on ne voit pas.


Aurélien, bon rétablissement.


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Mars 2006)

_Tout ça c'est bien sympa. :hosto: _
*:modo: Mais tu ne nous pas dit l'essentiel !!! 

*Comment vont ton iBook et ton iPod ? *






*


----------



## power600 (23 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement t'as pas lu le thread...





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement t'as pas lu le thread...


Si. Il roules à moto, une femme débarque sous son nez à tort et à travers et il perd le contrôle en l'évitant. Et il "s'encastre" comme il dit dans un plot en béton après une "bonne glissade" (!) et il en ressort bien amoché. Au bout de 500 mètres seulement après avoir démarré de chez lui....... Donc j'en conclus qu'il flanait pas. Ce qu'il n'a pas dit c'est: cette femme a-t-elle seulement pu le voir venir? Si elle l'a vu au loin, pouvait-elle imaginer qu'il était suceptible de se rapprocher extrêmement vite? Moi je crois qu'ils sont en tort tous les deux: - elle pour être passée alors qu'elle n'avait pas à le faire (même si il a pu lui sembler avoir la voie libre, son feu étant vert le sien était rouge) - -lui pour avoir été imprudent à l'approche de ce feu, même s'il était vert. Et même s'il respectait la limitation de 50 km/h. Le code de la route rappelle que la limitation ne dispense « en aucun cas le conducteur de rester constamment maître de sa vitesse et de régler cette dernière en fonction de l&#8217;état de la chaussée, des difficultés de circulation et des obstacles prévisibles » (article R413-17 du code de la route). A un carrefour avec ou sans feux d'ailleurs, faut s'attendre à tout et n'importe quoi.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2006)

power600 a dit:
			
		

> lui pour avoir été imprudent à l'approche de ce feu, même s'il était vert. Et même s'il respectait la limitation de 50 km/h. Le code de la route rappelle que la limitation ne dispense « en aucun cas le conducteur de rester constamment maître de sa vitesse et de régler cette dernière en fonction de létat de la chaussée, des difficultés de circulation et des obstacles prévisibles » (article R413-17 du code de la route). A un carrefour avec ou sans feux d'ailleurs, faut s'attendre à tout et n'importe quoi.



Nous sommes d'accord sur ce point sauf sur la vitesse.
Je peux t'affirmer que tu ne te fracasse pas comme il le déclare en roulant a 50 km/h.


----------



## fredintosh (23 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes d'accord sur ce point sauf sur la vitesse.
> Je peux t'affirmer que tu ne te fracasse pas comme il le déclare en roulant a 50 km/h.



Moi, je me suis un jour bien amoché en me prenant le bord d'une porte en pleine tronche (il faisait noir). Je marchais, vitesse estimée 2 km/h.
Il est possible qu'Aurélien roulait trop vite, mais on voit aussi des motards de grand prix se casser la figure à 200 à l'heure et se relever.
Le facteur le plus important, c'est quand même s'il y a obstacle ou pas obstacle, et si l'obstacle est mou ou dur...
Le seul critère de la vitesse ne suffit pas à prédire la gravité d'une blessure. Certes, cela peut y contribuer, mais pas exclusivement.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je me suis un jour bien amoché en me prenant le bord d'une porte en pleine tronche (il faisait noir). Je marchais, vitesse estimée 2 km/h.
> Il est possible qu'Aurélien roulait trop vite, mais on voit aussi des motards de grand prix se casser la figure à 200 à l'heure et se relever.
> Le facteur le plus important, c'est quand même s'il y a obstacle ou pas obstacle, et si l'obstacle est mou ou dur...
> Le seul critère de la vitesse ne suffit pas à prédire la gravité d'une blessure. Certes, cela peut y contribuer, mais pas exclusivement.


T'as ramassé combien de motards en miettes sur le bord de la route toi?


Moi, plein...


Pour info, je rappele son "bilan lésionel initial": 


> Bilan, 14 fractures dont la machoire, le bassin, les arcades, les paumettes (malgré le casque intégral), des brûlures sur les genoux et le dos, une épaule démise, la rate explosée, un poumon abimé par les côtes, le cou en miettes, etc...
> 
> D'aprés le témoin (je n'ai aucun souvenir de l'accident et je suis resté inconscient jusqu'à mon opération à l'hopital)


Soit il a une maladie des os de verre soit il roulait beaucoup plus vite que 50 km/h


----------



## fredintosh (23 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, je rappele son "bilan lésionel initial":
> 
> Soit il a une maladie des os de verre soit il roulait beaucoup plus vite que 50 km/h



Ok, je n'avais plus le souvenir de lésions aussi graves. Merci pour ce rappel. Tu dois avoir raison, mais nous sommes d'accord je suppose sur le fait que la nature des obstacles rencontrés peut sérieusement aggraver les traumatismes pour une même vitesse donnée.

En tous cas, à côté d'Aurélien, je n'ai pas à me plaindre, je n'ai qu'une vilaine plaie au genou, et une jambe raide pendant quelque temps, mais j'ai eu la chance de glisser sur les pavés humides sans rencontrer d'obstacle, et je puis l'attester, je roulais à moins de 40 km/h (départ d'un feu rouge quelques mètres auparavant).

Mais quelques soient ses torts éventuels (qui n'a JAMAIS fait d'excès de vitesse ?), on peut quand même souhaiter un bon rétablissement à Aurélien, en espérant le retrouver bientôt sur les forums. Son absence est tout de même préoccupante.


----------



## quetzalk (24 Mars 2006)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Comment EST-CE POSSIBLE d'accepter d'avoir moin de place que les voitures sur TERRE ?



OK sur le fond quant à la prééminence totalement absurde des véhicules à moteur sur le reste des êtres vivants.
OK.

Mais bon, un petit effort pour s'adapter à la réalité de la vie moderne ne nuit pas, non plus. 

Les transports, en ville surtout, donnent une bonne occasion à l'humain de montrer qu'il est quand même parfois un pauvre con, se prenant pour le roi du monde dès qu'il se trouve un prétexte pour se sentir appartenir à une *catégorie*. Chaque jour qui passe, que je me déplace en voiture, en moto, en vélo, à pied, en métro, en bus, je suis consterné par cette absence totale de considération pour l'autre-qui-se-déplace-et-croise-votre-chemin, quel qu'il soit, cet autre, pourvu qu'on se permette de penser qu'il est différent. Le camionneur qui pense que l'automobiliste l'emmerde, l'automobiliste qui pense que le livreur fait exprès de livrer dans cette rue où il est pressé, le motard qui pense que l'automobiliste aurait du le voir et s'écarter, le scooteriste qui peste contre le motard qui avec son guidon large ne se faufiile pas assez vite, le cycliste qui pense que les feux rouges sont verts, etc. Et le type en roller qui se ballade de nuit sans lumière habillé en noir dans une voie non éclairée (vu cette variante pas plus tard que mardi soir).

Et dans cette jungle triste, le piéton a EVIDEMMENT droit à ce même respect que les autres usagers ne s'accordent qu'avec trop de parcimonie, mais ne peut pas ignorer magnifiquement sa vulnérabilité au seul motif qu'en cas de crash il sera déclaré vainqueur au tribunal. Alors concernant le sujet de ce thread, oui on peut affirmer que l'imprudence piétonnière c'est casse-burne, de temps en temps.


----------



## katelijn (25 Mars 2006)

Je hallucine!

On a beau être piéton, respecter le code de la route et finir par être écraser comme une merde! Tout simplement parce que on ne t'as pas vue! Parce qu' on cause au volant avec son pote et qu'on a rien vu ... jusqu'au dernier moment ... celui avant l'impact ... après c'est trop tard... après faut vivre avec l'image du piéton qui lève le bras pour ce protéger ... juste avant l'impact! Après, il faut vivre avec.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

On a beau être piéton, respecter le code de la route et finir par être écraser comme une merde! Tout simplement parce que on ne t'as pas vue! Parce qu' on cause au volant avec son pote et qu'on a rien vu ... jusqu'au dernier moment ... celui avant l'impact ... après c'est trop tard... après faut vivre avec l'image du piéton qui lève le bras pour ce protéger ... juste avant l'impact! Après, il faut vivre avec.[/quote]

ce que tu dis est vrai pour tout le monde. piéton, cycliste, autom..., motard. Il n'y a pas de castes ni groupes au dessus des autres. il n'y a que des gens qui provoquent inconsciemment (espérons) un accident. La victime le reste quel que soit son statut.

En ville, je fais particulièrement gaffe à tout: piéton qui débouche, cycliste en sens interdit (qui t'engueule en plus !), auto garé qui ouvre la porte sans regarder... scoot qui grille le feu (non immatriculé)

Tu as pensé à la tête du gars qui se fait serrer contre le rail( oh je vous avais pas vu)? à l'automobiliste en face d'un abruti qui double sans visibilité ( oh, j'ai une voiture très sur)? au cycliste qui se fait doubler de si près qu'il part dans le fossé (mais qu'est ce qu'il faisiait là lui)? Je crois qu'il faut arrêter de regarder par *son* bout de lorgnette et accepter qu'on est pas seul.
Simple question de bon sens.

et ceci ne se limite pas à la locomotion mais à beaucoup de situation de vie en communauté:
musique, cigarette, parole... Cas rigolo et pas rares du tout: à pied, le coup du parapluie. Mais si vous savez le plouc total qui manque de t'éborgner parcequ'il s'est fabriqué sa bulle 


J'ai presque envie de dire : POLITESSE et respect des autres.


----------



## fredintosh (25 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Tu as pensé à la tête du gars qui se fait serrer contre le rail( oh je vous avais pas vu)? à l'automobiliste en face d'un abruti qui double sans visibilité ( oh, j'ai une voiture très sur)? au cycliste qui se fait doubler de si près qu'il part dans le fossé (mais qu'est ce qu'il faisiait là lui)? Je crois qu'il faut arrêter de regarder par *son* bout de lorgnette et accepter qu'on est pas seul.
> Simple question de bon sens.
> 
> et ceci ne se limite pas à la locomotion mais à beaucoup de situation de vie en communauté:
> ...



Intégralement d'accord.
J'ai juste envie d'ajouter que le respect des autres passe par la prise de conscience que les autres existent, au même titre que soi, et qu'on est soi-même "un autre" pour son prochain, on n'est pas le nombril du monde. Il est difficile d'avoir cette conscience de l'autre en toutes circonstances, je ne prétends personnellement pas être parfait sur ce sujet même si je m'y efforce, mais il est clair que certains s'en dispensent allègrement.
Cela relève effectivement d'un comportement général dans la vie, que l'on retrouve ensuite dans les comportements de la circulation, que l'on soit piéton, en rollers, en trottinette, cycliste, scooteriste, motard, automobiliste, camionneur, chauffeur de bus... sachant que dans une même vie, on est souvent tour à tour l'un puis l'autre.

Ca fait du bien de lire ça au lieu de certains posts démagos du genre "faudrait supprimer les voitures" ou "chauffeurs=assassins", ou encore "les piétons c'est tous des cons".


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes d'accord sur ce point sauf sur la vitesse.
> Je peux t'affirmer que tu ne te fracasse pas comme il le déclare en roulant a 50 km/h.



Alors là, mon bon JP, tu te fourre le doigt dans l'&#339;il jusqu'au coude, tout est question de circonstance. Il y à une trentaine d'années de ça, un ami à moi à évité un gamin qui courrait après son ballon dans une petite rue de Maisons Alfort (94). quatre mois d'hosto, deux ans de rééduc, invalidité permanente de 60%. Bon, c'est vrai, il roulait à fond ... sur la Caddy de sa s&#339;ur (vitesse maxi : 35 Km/h, avec des pointes à 40 dans les descentes). Selon la manière dont tu tombe, un certain nombre d'effets de levier peuvent s'exercer susceptible d'augmenter jusqu'à 60 à 70 % la vitesse du corps du motard/cyclomotoriste par rapport à la vitesse de sa machine au moment du choc/de la chute. C'est le même effet que nos ancêtres ont utilisés pour augmenter la vitesse de leurs javelots avec des propulseurs. Ainsi, en roulant à 50 Km/h, tu peux très bien percuter jusqu'à 80/85 Km/H. C'est ce qui est arrivé à mon ami (qu'on appelle JP, funny, isn't it ?), et sûrement aussi à aurelienk.

Pour Roberto et quelques autres, l'idée de Badinter n'était pas d'exonérer le piéton de sa responsabilité, ça, ça n'est qu'un effet secondaire non désiré de sa loi, son objectif était, tenant compte du fait que les véhicules à moteur sont soumis à l'obligation d'assurance, de mettre les frais financiers à la charge de celui qui est assuré à coup sur (du moins normalement). Ça n'empêche pas de rendre critiquable le comportement de certains piétons qui usent de ce prétexte pour s'accorder toutes les priorités sur les autres usagers. Il est vrai qu'en aucun cas, la responsabilité civile de cette femme n'aurait pu être recherchée*, mais moralement parlant elle est tout aussi irresponsable (au sens "inconsciente" du terme), elle s'est prise elle même en otage, et pire à pris son propre enfant en otage, et, indépendamment de la non assistance à personne en danger,  que ce soit par inconscience ou délibérément, je pense que cette partie aussi de son comportement est condamnable.

Pour faire court, je dirais que les piétons ne peuvent exiger que les autres usagers les respectent s'ils ne se respectent pas eux même (et si eux même ne respectent pas les autres usagers). Tout le monde doit respecter tout le monde, à cette condition seulement, la violence routière pourra cesser, et l'événement à l'origine de ce thread prouve, s'il en était besoin, que les piétons aussi peuvent causer des victimes.


(*) Par contre, au pénal, si aurelienk était décédé, je ne suis pas certain que l'homicide par imprudence n'aurait pu être retenu contre elle !

EDIT : Et pour l'obligation de maîtrise du véhicule, le législateur aura beau s'agiter vainement, les lois de la physique l'emporteront toujours sur celles de la république !


----------



## quetzalk (25 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> cycliste en sens interdit (qui t'engueule en plus !).



ah tu l'as croisé toi aussi  ?
ça doit être le même qui fume dans l'ascenseur, le matin... :sick::mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ah tu l'as croisé toi aussi  ?
> ça doit être le même qui fume dans l'ascenseur, le matin... :sick::mouais:



oui, c'est le même  puis le parapluie aussi . Et comme je suis assez distrait, c'est toujours sur moi que ça tombe (les parapluies):love:


----------



## quetzalk (25 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est le même  puis le parapluie aussi . Et comme je suis assez distrait, c'est toujours sur moi que ça tombe (les parapluies):love:



En plus je le connais bien, c'est le cousin de la dame qui a oublié de peser ses tomates à la caisse du supermarché !!!


----------



## fredintosh (25 Mars 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> En plus je le connais bien, c'est le cousin de la dame qui a oublié de peser ses tomates à la caisse du supermarché !!!



Ah oui, la même qui s'arrête juste en haut des escalators et qui pose ses sachets alors qu'il y a 15 personnes qui s'agglutinent derrière elle ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, la même qui s'arrête juste en haut des escalators et qui pose ses sachets alors qu'il y a 15 personnes qui s'agglutinent derrière elle ?



Oui, celle qui passe un quart d'heure à refaire l'agencement de ses courses dans son caddy avant d'atermoyer une demi heure avec la caissière pour savoir si elle paie en liquide, carte ou chèque, et qui, lorsqu'elle paie en liquide, met vingt minutes à sortir ses pièces de 1 et 2 centimes "pour faire l'appoint". Elle vient souvent, au supermarché à côté de chez moi :sick:


----------



## fredintosh (25 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, celle qui passe un quart d'heure à refaire l'agencement de ses courses dans son caddy avant d'atermoyer une demi heure avec la caissière pour savoir si elle paie en liquide, carte ou chèque, et qui, lorsqu'elle paie en liquide, met vingt minutes à sortir ses pièces de 1 et 2 centimes "pour faire l'appoint". Elle vient souvent, au supermarché à côté de chez moi :sick:



Aux heures de pointe, j'espère.


----------



## quetzalk (25 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Aux heures de pointe, j'espère.



la garce !   
bon puisqu'on l'a repérée, autant faire un sacrifice humain, et vite !!!





PS : en plus je suis sûr que c'est une piétonne


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> PS : en plus je suis sûr que c'est une piétonne



Ah non ! C'est celle qui gare sa voiture sur le passage piétons devant la porte du magasin, parce que les places de parking les plus proches l'obligeraient à parcourir pas loin de dix mètres à pieds. Bien sur, les autres automobilistes sont obligés de faire le tour par le fond du parking, parce que du coups, sa voiture bloque le passage (mais c'est pas grave, après tout, ils ne sont que "des autres", on va pas se laisser emmerder par de "simples autres" !). :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (25 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non ! C'est celle qui gare sa voiture sur le passage piétons devant la porte du magasin, parce que les places de parking les plus proches l'obligeraient à parcourir pas loin de dix mètres à pieds. Bien sur, les autres automobilistes sont obligés de faire le tour par le fond du parking, parce que du coups, sa voiture bloque le passage (mais c'est pas grave, après tout, ils ne sont que "des autres", on va pas se laisser emmerder par de "simples autres" !). :mouais:



ça empêche pas... ça empêche pas... c'est sans doute la même (je crois l'avoir reconnue) qui une fois sa voiture garée comme une m... traverse les boulevards à 4 voies sans regarder en téléphonant et en mettant sa poussette en premier...  

bon enfin ça va, maintenant qu'on sait qu'il s'agit d'une seule et même personne (deux avec son cousin), reste plus qu'à organiser une vaste chasse à l'homme et à les lyncher


----------



## dada didouda (25 Mars 2006)

Moi, depuis que j'ai mon 4x4, ya plus personne qui me fait chi.. en ville    





_
je rigole, hein..._


----------



## power600 (26 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes d'accord sur ce point sauf sur la vitesse.
> Je peux t'affirmer que tu ne te fracasse pas comme il le déclare en roulant a 50 km/h.


J'ai écrit "Au bout de 500 mètres seulement après avoir démarré de chez lui....... Donc j'en conclus qu'il flanait pas."...
Je crois pas non plus qu'il respectait le 50 km/h. Ce que je voulais dire c'est que même ne roulant à 50 il n'était pas dispensé d'être prudent à l'approche des feux, même au vert pour lui.


----------



## fredintosh (26 Mars 2006)

power600 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai écrit "Au bout de 500 mètres seulement après avoir démarré de chez lui....... Donc j'en conclus qu'il flanait pas."...
> Je crois pas non plus qu'il respectait le 50 km/h. Ce que je voulais dire c'est que même ne roulant à 50 il n'était pas dispensé d'être prudent à l'approche des feux, même au vert pour lui.



Donc, vous pensez qu'il suffit que le conducteur soit _prudent_ pour éviter tout accident ? La vie, c'est pas les aventures de Oui-oui au pays des jouets. Les leçons de morale, c'est très facile à faire derrière son clavier d'ordinateur. Es-tu sûr, sincèrement, d'être toi-même prudent comme tu le recommandes à *chaque feu vert* qui se trouve sur ton chemin, *à tous les moments de ta vie* ? Es-tu sûr qu'à chaque feu, tu serais en mesure d'éviter sans casse pour personne un piéton qui déboulerait de nulle part ?

La prudence d'un seul des protagonistes de l'action ne garantit pas le risque zéro, et même si tout le monde est prudent, il y a encore un risque.


----------



## power600 (26 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Donc, vous pensez qu'il suffit que le conducteur soit _prudent_ pour éviter tout accident ? La vie, c'est pas les aventures de Oui-oui au pays des jouets. Les leçons de morale, c'est très facile à faire derrière son clavier d'ordinateur. Es-tu sûr, sincèrement, d'être toi-même prudent comme tu le recommandes à *chaque feu vert* qui se trouve sur ton chemin, *à tous les moments de ta vie* ? Es-tu sûr qu'à chaque feu, tu serais en mesure d'éviter sans casse pour personne un piéton qui déboulerait de nulle part ?
> 
> La prudence d'un seul des protagonistes de l'action ne garantit pas le risque zéro, et même si tout le monde est prudent, il y a encore un risque.


Être prudent limite quand même les risques à défaut de suffire à supprimer tout accident.

Et pour ce qui est d'être prudent au feux, j'ai tout simplement pas le choix. je suis souvent derrière un volant que derrière (ou plutôt devant) mon ordi. et souvent on m'envoie en ville avec un semi.
Si une moto me percute elle pourrait bien passer sous mes roues. Et un 38 tonnes qui s'enroule autour de ton nez ça te laisse forcément des traces. alors autant avoir ralenti un poil histoire de pas faire un paté de motard. Encore que pour être honnête les motards sont pas la première cause de soucis aux carrefours. 
Pareil pour la pétaille, j'aime autant pouvoir m'arrêter avant d'avoir foutu par terre le blaireau. 
Être prudent ne t'empêchera sans doute pas de percuter un pieton qui déboule de nulle part mais ça pourrait bien t'éviter de le tuer. Ou de limiter les dégâts si t'es obligé de faire une manoeuvre désespérée.
Justement, la vie c'est pas les aventure de oui-oui...


----------



## fredintosh (26 Mars 2006)

power600 a dit:
			
		

> Être prudent limite quand même les risques à défaut de suffire à supprimer tout accident.



Alors, nous sommes bien d'accord, merci pour cette mise au point.  
Et désolé d'avoir employé un ton un peu provoquant, mais bon, depuis mon accident, j'sais pas pourquoi, j'suis un peu à fleur de peau quand on aborde ce sujet !  :rateau: 
  




_C'était pas toi, le chauffeur du camion qui m'a fait chuter, j'espère ?  :love: _


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2006)

Mais de quoi te plains-tu si tu as encore de la peau !


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

...et moi qui pendant ce temps envisage l'achat d'un scooter à Paris


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...et moi qui pendant ce temps envisage l'achat d'un scooter à Paris



Ah, mais il y en a qui survivent, un pourcentage certes faible, mais réel ! :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais il y en a qui survivent, un pourcentage certes faible, mais réel ! :rateau:


Ouf.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ouf.



Ça doit être ce qu'on appelle un véhicule "hybride" !


----------



## fredintosh (26 Mars 2006)

Ou du co-voiturage.


----------



## quetzalk (26 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ou du co-voiturage.



ou du très, très, très mauvais goût... :mouais: 
juste pour info, AntoineD, on est pas chez Jackass mais sur macgé ici.
merci.


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ou du très, très, très mauvais goût... :mouais:
> juste pour info, AntoineD, on est pas chez Jackass mais sur macgé ici.
> merci.



Je comprends ton point de vue mais rassure-toi : juste une manière de dire que tout peut arriver. 

Rien à voir avec Jackass. Calma te


----------



## quetzalk (27 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends ton point de vue mais rassure-toi : juste une manière de dire que tout peut arriver.
> 
> Rien à voir avec Jackass. Calma te



Non non, ça m'agace prodigieusement. Rigoler, deuxième degré, machin tout ce qu'on veut, oui pourquoi pas, mais filer une image d'un accident réel je trouve ça pas très malin et inutilement  agressif, particulièrement dans un sujet ouvert par quelqu'un qui a été victime d'un accident (à moins que la photo soit une photo à toi, que ça te concerne directement et que tu décides de la montrer pour en rigoler ; est-ce le cas ?). On parle de risque vital, de blessures, de choses assez sérieuses finalement. 

Entre la plaisanterie un minimum distanciée et l'affichage cru de la réalité d'un crash, il y a un monde je crois.

Maintenant si tu veux qu'on te trouve des vraies photo du samu...


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mars 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ou du très, très, très mauvais goût... :mouais:



Ou de l'humour noir.

Ca ne s'explique pas, l'humour noir, on aime ou on n'aime pas, on comprend ou pas, mais les gens qui font de l'humour noir ne sont pas des insensibles, au contraire : les sujets tournés "en dérision" sont précisément des sujets qui les touchent au plus profond d'eux mêmes.

Tout cela est discutable, j'en conviens, mais c'est mieux que de l'indifférence sur le sujet.


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ou de l'humour noir.
> 
> Ca ne s'explique pas, l'humour noir, on aime ou on n'aime pas, on comprend ou pas, mais les gens qui font de l'humour noir ne sont pas des insensibles, au contraire : les sujets tournés "en dérision" sont précisément des sujets qui les touchent au plus profond d'eux mêmes.
> 
> Tout cela est discutable, j'en conviens, mais c'est mieux que de l'indifférence sur le sujet.



Ouf ! 

Mais je respecte tout à fait le point de vue de quetzalk. 

Bon, un peu d'humour de temps en temps... 

Et dire que j'ai fait pire  

Et pour ce qui est des accidents : un excellent pote s'est crashé y'a deux semaines avec son père.

Alors dieu sait si je suis pas insensible


----------



## Ichabod Crane (27 Mars 2006)

aurelienk a dit:
			
		

> Jeudi 5 janvier vers 8h30 du matin ...aurel



Pitain, j'en reviens pas de tout ce que tu as eus comme "bobos"  .

Même si je suis d'accord avec *jpmiss*, le fait d'être maître de son véhicule etc.., je ne suis pas du tout étonné que cette Co..... soit partie en te laissant en plan dans le décor.
Les gens en ont plus rien à foutre de tout maintenant, tout ce qui compte à leurs yeux c'est leur petite existence, enfin je ne veux pas généraliser.

Ceci dit, connaissant un peu la situation (mon meilleur ami à eu lui aussi un grave accident de moto), je suis de tout coeur avec toi pour ton rétablissement


----------



## Hippocampe (27 Mars 2006)

en même temps, quand on regarde un peu le contexte de la photo, on est franchement amené à se demander dans le cadre de quelle type manifestation cette carcasse a été exhibée... 

... parce que j'aurai plutôt tendance à croire qu'en général, ça va direct à la casse.

par ailleurs, je m'interroge sur la possibilité qu'une moto s'encastre de cette manière dans une voiture...
ça vous semble possible ?
... ça paraît si incroyable !!


----------



## Ichabod Crane (27 Mars 2006)

Du reste, ça ressemble plutôt à une expo (moquette par terre), c'est peut être une sculpture ?

Moi aussi ça me parait peu probable :hein: 

Et pour revenir à l'humour quant à celle-ci, Coluche disait :"Si on ne peut plus rire des choses sérieuses, de quoi va t-on rire ?"


----------



## Hippocampe (27 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Du reste, ça ressemble plutôt à une expo (moquette par terre), c'est peut être une sculpture ?


oui voilà, c'est la présence de gens autour, de la moquette qui me laissent perplexe... et justement je me suis demandée si ce n'était pas une expo d'art contemporain...

suis inculte pour tout ce qui concerne l'art, mais y'a un pas un certain César qui a fait des sculptures de voitures compressées en son temps ??  ... une manière d'évoquer la violence liée à l'automobile... non ?
et dans le cas d'une oeuvre d'art, je n'ai pas le sentiment que l'on critiquerait le fait de "montrer" la violence, la souffrance, la douleur liée à une carcasse.



			
				Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Et pour revenir à l'humour quant à celle-ci, Coluche disait :"Si on ne peut plus rire des choses sérieuses, de quoi va t-on rire ?"


j'y pensais aussi


----------



## r0m1 (27 Mars 2006)

Juste pour quelques eclaircissements, une moto s'encastre malheureusement très bien dans une voiture croyez moi, et bien souvent les conducteurs avec. Quant à cette photo,j'ai peut être une explication; la sécurité routière organise par chez moi de temps en temps des conférences sur les prises de risques inconsidérées et les dégats causés par les accidents, et générallement illustre ses propos par de véritables carcasses de voitures provenant de véritables accidents.


----------



## Hippocampe (27 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour quelques eclaircissements, une moto s'encastre malheureusement très bien dans une voiture croyez moi, et bien souvent les conducteurs avec. Quant à cette photo,j'ai peut être une explication; la sécurité routière organise par chez moi de temps en temps des conférences sur les prises de risques inconsidérées et les dégats causés par les accidents, et générallement illustre ses propos par de véritables carcasses de voitures provenant de véritables accidents.


:afraid: :afraid: ah... je ne pensais vraiment pas que c'était possible... ça fait froid dans le dos rien que d'y penser. autant pour pour moi donc...  

... oui en fait j'imaginais soit l'expo, soit une manifestation pour sensibiliser aux risques routiers... mais comme je ne pensais pas qu'une moto pouvait s'encastrer dans une voiture comme ça... ben voilà...

c'est vraiment flippant... j'en reviens pas...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ouf !
> 
> Mais je respecte tout à fait le point de vue de quetzalk.
> 
> Bon, un peu d'humour de temps en temps...


C'est bizarre cette impression que j'ai depuis deux jours... ton sens de l'humour ne fait souvent rire que toi...



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que j'ai fait pire


Sûrement pas au bar alors.



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ce qui est des accidents : un excellent pote s'est crashé y'a deux semaines avec son père.
> 
> Alors dieu sait si je suis pas insensible


J'ai vu plein de morts. Pas forcément des accidentés. Ça ne prouve pas que je suis sensible ou pas. J'approuve Quetzalk, et je trouve que tes plaisanteries ici sont mal venues.
Tâche s'il te plaît de faire preuve de discernement de temps en temps. Surtout si tu veux durer au bar.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (27 Mars 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid: ah... je ne pensais vraiment pas que c'était possible... ça fait froid dans le dos rien que d'y penser. autant pour pour moi donc...
> 
> ... oui en fait j'imaginais soit l'expo, soit une manifestation pour sensibiliser aux risques routiers... mais comme je ne pensais pas qu'une moto pouvait s'encastrer dans une voiture comme ça... ben voilà...
> 
> c'est vraiment flippant... j'en reviens pas...



Idem  

Deux de mes cousins sont morts dans un accidents de moto (22 et 40 ans), tous deux encastrés dans une voiture, et ça me fait froid dans le dos de savoir que ça pouvait ressembler à ceci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Non non, ça m'agace prodigieusement. Rigoler, deuxième degré, machin tout ce qu'on veut, oui pourquoi pas, mais filer une image d'un accident réel je trouve ça pas très malin et inutilement  agressif, particulièrement dans un sujet ouvert par quelqu'un qui a été victime d'un accident (à moins que la photo soit une photo à toi, que ça te concerne directement et que tu décides de la montrer pour en rigoler ; est-ce le cas ?). On parle de risque vital, de blessures, de choses assez sérieuses finalement.
> 
> Entre la plaisanterie un minimum distanciée et l'affichage cru de la réalité d'un crash, il y a un monde je crois.
> 
> Maintenant si tu veux qu'on te trouve des vraies photo du samu...



Bon, on se calme, regarde mieux la photo, ça se passe sur un stand d'exposition sur un salon, difficile de parler "d'accident réel", c'eut été le cas que je n'aurais pas non plus aimé, et n'aurait pas posté ce qui précède le post qui éveille ton noble courroux, mais là, c'est quand même différent, point de vue contexte, d'autant qu'au second plan, il semble y avoir un gus en blouson de moto qui à l'air d'expliquer les circonstances de la "rencontre".


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Bravo ! Encore une belle sortie de piste grâce au concours de ce cher petit Lord Antoine D. T'as bien fait de passer au bar, tu n'y avais emmerdé encore personne. Vous comprendrez sûrement que je ferme ce fil ? Non ? Oui ? Tant pis tant mieux.

Bonne journée à presque tous.


----------

